# Audience Call Bell Generator?



## memoguy (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all!

*My last thread got deleted as it was to similar to another. Perhaps I did not make it clear what I was asking for, let me try again *

I am looking for a box which will generate audience recall chimes. I want it to have an audio output which I could connect to our paging amp. I essentially want to be able to press a button to generate a single chime, press one to begin a continuous chime and press another to cancel the continuous chime. I also need to be able to run an external trigger for this box, so it could be operated from the foyer as well as the booth (where the amp is).

I have found things like this which I think would do the job:
http://www.altronics.com.au/index.asp?area=item&id=A4572

But it is very expensive, just wondering if there is a lower cost option.

Our building is very well wired, so patching a connection for the remote trigger will not be an issue.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 7, 2013)

It wasn't deleted, it was merged with the intermission chimes thread. Here

http://www.controlbooth.com/threads/end-of-intermission-chimes.19380/


Via Tapatalk


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 7, 2013)

And since it has been merged, let's continue the discussion there.
Thread Locked.


----------

